# Cleaning a wooden cage



## Lokimomma (Nov 17, 2021)

So my dad built me an amazing hedgehog cage and it's wooden and painted and sealed. My question is what do you guys use to clean the wood? What liners can I use that would be safe for them? 
Thank you!
I plan on deep cleaning it this week.  Was going to this weekend but yah


----------



## isitafireorisit (May 14, 2019)

I made a cage for my hog out of plywood and lined it with plastic shelf liner. I superglued it down and it's super easy to wipe down. It's been almost two years now and some of it's peeling off the edges but only where I keep knocking at it when replacing her hide. Not sure about raw wood itself tho! I think it depends on the bedding you're using and the hog's habits. If your hog is potty trained then you don't need to worry as much. I'd suggest lining the places where your hog pees etc, with something like shelf liner that's easy to clean and will protect the wood. If your hog pees everywhere, then that could be a bigger problem as you'll have to worry a lot more about the pee seeping into the porous wood.


----------

